# Black sand vs White sand??



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

Soo I am starting to spec out my all male show tank to see what I need to finish getting before I piece it all together and now I am having doubts on sand color! I was going to go with black but am now thinking that white is the way to go. Mainly because of cleaning efforts. I have some black sand now in my 40g and every time I try to clean out the poop and do a water change it seems like I never get it clean enough and it SHOWS!! If my sand was white it would be less visible to other I guess is my reasoning. My rock work is dark and I think it would look good with either sand.

I guess I am just opening to hearing everyone's suggestions and experiences. Thanks!


----------



## ravencrow (Oct 4, 2009)

get a powerhead, obscured by your rocks to blow the poo around til it gets sucked up by your filters that way no poo on the bottom. i use white pool filter sand and the only problem i have is that if left alone too long it will start to stain brown, but i think it makes the fish pop out more than black sand would.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

You can mix the black and white in whatever ratio for a salt and pepper effect. Thing I've noticed: poop shows no matter the color of sand. :lol:

I lowered the intake of one filter, which seems to help quite a bit.

-Ryan


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

I just switched from black gravel to white sand in my tank and I really like the contrast it has with my dark rocks and black background. Personally I think the fish colors pop more with the white sand and dark rocks and background. The white sand however does show alot but luckly all mine piles up in the back behind the rocks so you cant really see it and its easier to cleanup from 1 spot. I am not sure what size of tank you are dealing with but here is how my 75 gal tank looks with white sand and it might give you an idea what white sand will look like with your setup since it sounds similar to mine with dark rocks too.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

gilberbt your tank looks awesome! I think you just made up my mind to go with white sand! I was going for black since it seems like the more uncommon choice but I think it will work out better with white sand. My rocks are a little darker than yours but similar and i will have a black back ground as well. My tank will be 300 gallons and will be running a sump with a 40w uv sterilizer. Or I might go closed loop with the sterilizer and my nu-clear filter, still deciding on filtration. But i will have two power heads so I guess we'll see where all the poo piles up at but in one or two areas is def a nicer way to clean!


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

Good deal! Wow I would love to have a tank that size, someday maybe... I just need a new house and possibly a new wife to allow that(lol)! Definatly post some pics when your done I am sure it will look awesome!


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

just to let you see dark pool filter sand,...

I choose it to avoid silicate algae problem, not sure but better safe than sorry 
and i also read for best coloring of fish and to let them relax, dark sand would be better,


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Chriis said:


> i also read...to let them relax, dark sand would be better


I'm not sure how much truth there is to that. I have off-white pool filter sand in one tank and black Tahitian moon sand in another. In my case the fish over the black sand are more skittish than the ones over the light sand.

I don't think the color of the substrate has anything to do with their demeanor. However, it does have an impact on their color.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

I think with black sand my fish will def pop since i have darker rock work but if there is white sand i think the whole tank will mesh together better...that is just what i have gathered so far in my research so i think i will go with the white not sure what kind just yet but i feel it would be better overall for my tank quality.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget to check out tan colored sand. It looks much more natural (in my opinion). I have black in one tank and I do like that, but I have removed white from the tanks that had it, and have switched them to tan. I just found the white to be too bright.

Here's the tan color pool filter sand. It's still light in color, but not as bright.
I was trying different rocks in an empty tank to see which looked better with the sand.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,
i think that looks great so it does.
i have white sand in my tank i think it is easier to clean and looks nice.
The white sand to dark backround seems to bring there colours out well.
Mind you i am a cichilds novice


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

As a comparison for true black sand[/img]...


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

Where is everyone getting this pool filter sand?? Until recently I haven't heard of it and its become more prevalent. The tan sand is quite interesting! Never really thought about having that color but I will do some checking into it since it doesn't look half bad


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

I got mine from pool store, they sells pool, spa, filter, chlorine ect

ask for filter sand,

Chriis


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

Chriis said:


> I got mine from pool store, they sells pool, spa, filter, chlorine ect
> 
> ask for filter sand,
> 
> Chriis


what is this filter sand???


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

joshdo7 said:


> Chriis said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine from pool store, they sells pool, spa, filter, chlorine ect
> ...


Sorry to have trash the bag, 
but what i can say is that they sell 2 kind of sand , this sand goes in pool filter, 
one is pure white, and cause a kind of algae, the other darker, like on my picture ( see post above ) is made of crushed rock, and stay on bottom even when you clean it, no sand storm, it is why a choose it.

i like the color effect too,


----------

